# Saltwater Rattle Trap



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just curious if any of you use or have used rattle traps in saltwater with any success? If so, with what species and in what situations. I just picked up two gold ones to throw like I would also throw a gold spoon to give a little different look and some sound.Im anxious to hear some feedback! Thanks all.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

ive used re/white ,chartruse, chartruse/chrome, pink and a few others for spanish,bonito,jack crevalle and other near shore and bay fish .they work well you can troll them or cast depending on what and where you are fishing for.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used chrome ones to catch spanish and blues of the gulf skyscraper.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i use the biggest one they make 3oz? in chrome and blue and ive caught reds,specs,blues,spanish,and hardtails eat the littleones


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I've caught reds using the chrome onewith ablue top casting through bait pods in the bay.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I've caught several species with them, but mostly specs and reds. Slow troll them close to the banks on the rivers for reds is a fun way to kill a couple hours and brews. Chrome with blue or black backs.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I've had some speck luck with pinfish colored rattle traps in the sound in the summer and in Bayou Texar in the winter.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I use the biggest ones I can find on tuna, mainly black fin but twice on baby yft.. They are great. I also have caught several reds on them off of jetties.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

We caught redfish in the lights around Mackey Cove with them even after the fish chewed the paint off them. Also landed a 27" speck on one. We fished that area from 1991 to 2001.


----------

